# Prepay mobile for just calls/texts without monthly fee



## stanman (30 Aug 2020)

Hi

Am getting a Nokia 105 non-smart phone for one of the kids so they can use it for just calls and texts going to and from school. Occasional use, not enough to warrant a monthly fee.

Do the mobile service providers still do plans where you can top up and use whenever you want without incurring a monthly fee?

This page suggests they do but I've browsed their web sites and all I see is monthly PAYG plans.

Thanks
Stan


----------



## Frank (14 Sep 2020)

Probably hard to find a deal with no data 

https://switcher.ie/mobiles/guides/sim-only/compare-sim-only-bill-pay-deals/ 
www.switcher.ie 

I have Gomo the signal is grand.


----------



## vandriver (14 Sep 2020)

48.ie at €7.99 a month is unbeatable.


----------



## SparkRite (14 Sep 2020)

stanman said:


> Do the mobile service providers still do plans where you can top up and use whenever you want without incurring a monthly fee?



I don't think any of the providers are offering any of the legacy plans, as we knew them years ago, ie. real PAYG. I think all have a time
limit of 28 - 30 days now.



vandriver said:


> 48.ie at €7.99 a month is unbeatable.



Yep, have to agree, however two of my kids were constantly complaining about reception quality, until they eventually 
left them.


----------



## demoivre (15 Sep 2020)

Lycamobile still do the traditional PAYG with landline calls costing 9c per minute, texts 15c each and Lyca to Lyca calls and texts are free.


----------



## ClubMan (2 Oct 2020)

Frank said:


> ttps://switcher.ie/mobiles/guides/sim-only/compare-sim-only-bill-pay-deals/
> www.switcher.ie


Be aware that that page is out of date and does not list all relevant providers/offers.


----------

